# Hunting close to the roost...



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

If you know exactly where the birds are roosting on your property, how close to their roost do you hunt? Or does it depend on other factors?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Hunting on short stints out of state and hunting with a bunch of people back home who only have a day or two, it is about killing turkeys.. 

If I know where a bird is roosted and can trust my shooter, I get in tight as possible to where he flew up from last night or where I anticipate his feet hitting the ground.. 

Get in in the pitch black, be quiet, sit still, let his feet hit the ground, cluck once to make yourself feel good and put his face in the dirt.. 

The further you distance yourself from the roost, your chances of killing that turkey decrease tremendously..


----------



## UKLABMAN (Dec 6, 2003)

Unknown to me on a hunt last year, I sat down within sixty yards of three roosted longbeards who all LANDED in range right next to my decoys. Doesn't get much closer than that.


----------



## bows bucks n beards (Jan 10, 2011)

In my experince if you can get under them GO FOR IT all you gotta do is get in there way before they wake up and stay there without making a noise or a movement because they WILL pick you off. A pop up tent is excellent for turning the odds in your favor when you try this.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

If I want a bird on the ground pronto I set up right on the roost and hammer him when he hits the ground. Not my favorite way to kill a bird but it works if your crunched for time. I have both kids hunting this year plus a lot of filming in May to do so I'm gona ambush mine off the roost the first day as long as we can make it look good on film.


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

As close as you can get without getting busted.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks guys for the info, hopefully it helps me bag a bird with the Hoyt this year!


----------



## Ramhunter (Jan 22, 2003)

Question: how soundly do turkeys "sleep" when on the roost? Even when moving in as quietly as possible, you are going to have some leaves crunching or rustling, small twigs, etc. Plus, what about the use of a small headlamp when approaching a roost to avoid tripping, snapping small branches, etc?

With care, can you get within 40 yards?, 30 yards?, 20 yards? Realize this will depend on local ground cover conditions; but any guidance or guestimates would help. Thanks


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Ramhunter said:


> Question: how soundly do turkeys "sleep" when on the roost? Even when moving in as quietly as possible, you are going to have some leaves crunching or rustling, small twigs, etc. Plus, what about the use of a small headlamp when approaching a roost to avoid tripping, snapping small branches, etc?
> 
> With care, can you get within 40 yards?, 30 yards?, 20 yards? Realize this will depend on local ground cover conditions; but any guidance or guestimates would help. Thanks


Turkeys cant see worth a crap in the dark.. A turkey can also not recognize the human form if it is not moving.. Thus if you are early and can sit still as a statue you could essentially sit right under the tree.. 

No lights in turkey hunting... As for noise, there are alot of stuff that goes bump in the night.. Walk like a deer..


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Like Ded said, nighttime vision is crappy for them. 

I've set up several times, be it on purpose or not , under some roosting trees. 

Get in quiet, and early. Go slow, and no lights and you should be in good shape. The problem is sitting still as light creeps into the woods. 

Good luck this Spring!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

FireDoc66 said:


> The problem is sitting still as light creeps into the woods.
> 
> Good luck this Spring!


That first gobble always gets me as I jump 4 feet in the air


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> That first gobble always gets me as I jump 4 feet in the air


I LOVE that feeling! Better than any drug out there I will guarantee it.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The closest I ever got was 4 steps from the tree. It wasn't on purpose and if we didn't get the rain prior to that, I'd have probably been busted. He made a little cluck when I was sitting down, he was a little concerned but probably didn't know if I was a deer. As the sun came up there were birds everywhere around mem 4-6 gobblers with hens everywhere and it was torture sitting still. His feet hit the ground and he walked a little left, then right and I put him down.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

If you can watch them getting off the roost I like to get as close to where they are landing. But if they change everyday. I try to get has close as I can.Don't call until you start to hear turkeys start to call. I have set up to close once and had them fly right by me to some hens that I must have walked right under.

I have also busted a roost a couple times trying to pull this off.:lol:


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

x2 on the first gobble man - awesome feeling!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

> That first gobble always gets me as I jump 4 feet in the air


True that! :lol:


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> That first gobble always gets me as I jump 4 feet in the air


That really lets you know your alive don't it?


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

Good idea:
Make sure it is DARK if you are planning on sneaking into a roost area. Turkeys do not see well in pitch black but give them a decent moon and you will get busted. Birds will fly 100 yards before they land if they know you are sitting below them. 

Get in early; at least a hour before any light. Focus, if a bird gobbles in the dark right over your head you will jump three feet off the ground. Trust me. 

If birds leave the roost and do not offer you any shot. Wait until you are sure they have all flown down before moving anything. Do not even turn your head. Then wait another half hour. The big ones are not stupid and will often let the Jakes go ahead as cannon fodder. The big birds may be 50 feet to an hour behind the Jakes. 

I pulled that move once. All the birds had flown the roost. I waited about 15 minutes to find a big gobbler was roosted 15 feet above me and 5 feet to the side. I stood up and he flew to the next county. 

Better idea:
If you know where they roost and have the time to scout, look for their favorite place to land. Watch them over a few days and pay attention to the wind and weather. Birds may alter their pattern based on weather.

Once they land they will puts around and gather together before going on their way for the day. Be where they want to go. 

Advantages: 
-Less chance you will spook the birds off the roost. If spooked they may not roost in the same spot for several days and you are back to square one. 
-Sleep in a bit. To slip into a roost you had best be moving into the woods by 4:00 am. At least I do. 
You can go a bit later if you are not planing on slipping under a flock of sleeping birds. 
-Time. You have time to watch the birds. Pick the big one. Take your time and calm the heart before the shot. When a gobbler lands right in front of you and starts to trot off there is little time to do anything other than snap a shot off. 
-It will not be over before it starts. If you want to eat turkey, go to Kroger. Hunt them a bit. Way more fun than sitting down, gobble, flap, flap, turkey crash lands at 20 yards, and BOOM! Gets the job done but ends up being rather anticlimactic. Turkey hunting is fun. Shooting one equals the end of the season. Make that one shot something to remember.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

BVG said:


> Good idea:
> Make sure it is DARK if you are planning on sneaking into a roost area. Turkeys do not see well in pitch black but give them a decent moon and you will get busted. Birds will fly 100 yards before they land if they know you are sitting below them.
> 
> Get in early; at least a hour before any light. Focus, if a bird gobbles in the dark right over your head you will jump three feet off the ground. Trust me.
> ...


 Absolutely! Something to be said about the last part of this post. I locate the roosts but i stopped hunting like that a while now. I love calling them things in especially when their hanging with the hens. Nothing better than building skill and experience.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> The closest I ever got was 4 steps from the tree. It wasn't on purpose and if we didn't get the rain prior to that, I'd have probably been busted. He made a little cluck when I was sitting down, he was a little concerned but probably didn't know if I was a deer. As the sun came up there were birds everywhere around mem 4-6 gobblers with hens everywhere and it was torture sitting still. His feet hit the ground and he walked a little left, then right and I put him down.


I remember that morning!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Craig M said:


> I remember that morning!


 Thank you for talking me into walking out in the lightning storm, rain, carrying stuff and everything


----------



## Threefish (Jan 20, 2009)

Cant hardly wait three more weeks. Went coyote hunting this morning and the toms were really gobbling. I know where ill be opening morning.


----------

